
Are REST's Days of Dominance Numbered? - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2010/02/27/social-web-kingdoms-collapse-as-fast-as-they-expand-a-sign-that-rests-days-are-numbered/
======
spooneybarger
There are so many 'buzzy' words in such a short space that my brain hurts.
This is an excellent example of why I think most blog posts are useless. They
have as much information as a 2 minute inebriated conversation at the bar.
There is no digging into topic, just a quick scooting over the surface.

~~~
messel
There really was an idea in there, I swear.

Most folks don't think about how the system they participate in functions.
They just use it, and maybe even optimize it.

Here's a post where I had a little more time to dig in.
<http://www.victusspiritus.com/2010/01/08/why-gods-a-hacker/>

